# Youtube Channel Artist wanted



## Big_8 (Feb 10, 2022)

I am looking for a person who can help me with some artwork for my yt channel, such as title cards and character art. If anyone is interested, check out the link below for more info, and reply down below this thread. Thank you for anyone who wants to do this, because i am not good at art.







https://gbatemp.net/group/the-miitopia-film-factory-co.103/info


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Hello,

I am an artist. I am inspired by leonardo davinci, casper david friedrich and conan the barbarian. I have trained in the art of painting for many years now. Maybe I can help?


----------



## Big_8 (May 2, 2022)

yes, can you show me an example of your work?


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> yes, can you show me an example of your work?


----------



## Big_8 (May 2, 2022)

I may have to wait a few minutes to be able to view it due to  me using school wifi so the image doesn't show up.


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

maybe can you attach it with insert image?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

What are you looking for? I can do Rasters/Vectors.

Although don't have anything to show, but you could try me


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What are you looking for? I can do Rasters/Vectors.
> 
> Although don't have anything to show, but you could try me


Can you do a style of a Minecraft video , like picture of me, someone else, and a structure?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> Can you do a style of a Minecraft video


I'm not sure what you mean by this. If you're asking me if I can do a video... no.
If you mean if I can replicate the "Minecraft" style, then yes.


Big_8 said:


> like picture of me, someone else, and a structure?


Yes.


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this. If you're asking me if I can do a video... no.
> If you mean if I can replicate the "Minecraft" style, then yes.
> 
> Yes.


sort of like this:




(oh and i mean thumbnails for videos)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> sort of like this:
> View attachment 308424
> 
> (oh and i mean thumbnails for videos)


Yes, perhaps.


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Yes, perhaps.


OK then. 1 more thing. Do you play minecraft?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> OK then. 1 more thing. Do you play minecraft?


Haha! Me? No.


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

O-O ok.... i guess i have to believe you. Well, i wish you could show me something to prove that you're good as you say you are


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


WOW. THIS IS EXCELLENT. DO YOU PLAY MINECRAFT.


----------



## yusuo (May 3, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> WOW. THIS IS EXCELLENT. DO YOU PLAY MINECRAFT.


Jesus dude, it was a joke post, you must be very young, word of advice, you're unlikely to get someone to do a piece of artwork for free for you


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> WOW. THIS IS EXCELLENT. DO YOU PLAY MINECRAFT.


Comme c’est beau, Merci. I am happy you like my les beaux arts. I as a artiste peintre work hard to make my oeuvre d’art l’aquarelle.  I am strifing for my C’est un chef d’oeuvre.

I have played minecraft before.


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Comme c’est beau, Merci. I am happy you like my les beaux arts. I as a artiste peintre work hard to make my oeuvre d’art l’aquarelle.  I am strifing for my C’est un chef d’oeuvre.
> 
> I have played minecraft before.


DO you think you'll be able to to do thumbnails for my youtube videos?


----------



## Big_8 (May 3, 2022)

yusuo said:


> Jesus dude, it was a joke post, you must be very young, word of advice, you're unlikely to get someone to do a piece of artwork for free for you


I am 15, and oh well, if that's true, i'll make my own thumbnails.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 3, 2022)

I'm starting a Minecraft gaming channel, I have the title card and stuff, I just need someone to record three hour videos every day for the next few years for content, and they need to provide this for free. Are you available Big_8?


----------



## Stealphie (May 3, 2022)

Will you like, pay people? Artist don't usually do stuff for free.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 4, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> I am 15, and oh well, if that's true, i'll make my own thumbnails.


What? You was expecting me to make it for free?

Let me see your content, if it matches my quality I'll do it for free. Lol.


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> I'm starting a Minecraft gaming channel, I have the title card and stuff, I just need someone to record three hour videos every day for the next few years for content, and they need to provide this for free. Are you available Big_8?


sure.


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What? You was expecting me to make it for free?
> 
> Let me see your content, if it matches my quality I'll do it for free. Lol.








https://gbatemp.net/group/the-miitopia-film-factory-co.103/info


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What? You was expecting me to make it for free?
> 
> Let me see your content, if it matches my quality I'll do it for free. Lol.


Ok , if it's not for free, how much will you charge?


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> Will you like, pay people? Artist don't usually do stuff for free.


yes, depends on how much they charge


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> I'm starting a Minecraft gaming channel, I have the title card and stuff, I just need someone to record three hour videos every day for the next few years for content, and they need to provide this for free. Are you available Big_8?


depends on whether i can be in the videos or not.


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> I am 15, and oh well, if that's true, i'll make my own thumbnails.


People don't do art for free.


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

I know, and as i said, im will to pay them, as long as it's not  too costly


----------



## Stealphie (May 4, 2022)

Art's not cheap either


----------



## Big_8 (May 4, 2022)

ok then, i'm willing willing to pay anything under $500 per piece


----------

